# Bear River Snowmobiling



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

Im renting two snowmobiles this weekend and looking for trail suggestions. My plan was to just ride the mirror lake hwy.. I've always wanted to see the views up there in winter, but I would like other options too. Thanks!!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

With the super deep powder up there from this storm, unless you are a really skilled rider on a monster mountain sled with a very long deep track (ie: 163" minimum), you really do need to stay on the road. Falling off, or getting stuck in snow over your shoulders is no fun at all.


Wish I was headed up in the morning though... its an epic storm. I havent even gotten my sleds out of storage this year.


-DallanC


----------



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

thanks! yeah we'll do that then. No, I do not want to get stuck up to my shoulders!


----------

